# Beza and Casaubon reading of Acts 6.7



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 26, 2010)

Can anyone shed more light on this? What works by Casaubon and Beza would be in question? Their Greek New Testaments? I have one found one commentator mention this: on page 126
Critical and exegetical handbook to the Acts of the Apostles ...




View attachment 1868


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 26, 2010)

Chris, what does the abbreviation "Sc.", located in front of the Greek "tines" mean?

I am unfamiliar with these critical comments on that verse, and I did a detailed study of the passage for the presbytery when I was a student preparing for the ministry. Apparently Causaban/Beza believed that only some of the priests (rather than a great many) came to the faith?

One note: the only text critical questions I can find with the verse have to do with whether it read "word of God" or "word of the Lord" and whether the number of disciples increased in Jerusalem or among the Jews. Incidentally, the NA/UBS text and the TR are the same for the verse.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 26, 2010)

Tim,
OED says "structural change, but not sure in this context. Gillespie notes the controversy in his Commons sermon and rejected the notion the text was corrupted in that place. 
"Among all that were converted by the ministry of the apostles, I wonder most at the conversion of a great company of priests (Acts 6:7). I do not suspect, as two learned men have done (Casaubon and Beza), that the text is corrupted in that place, and that it should be otherwise read."



Marrow Man said:


> Chris, what does the abbreviation "Sc.", located in front of the Greek "tines" mean?
> 
> I am unfamiliar with these critical comments on that verse, and I did a detailed study of the passage for the presbytery when I was a student preparing for the ministry. Apparently Causaban/Beza believed that only some of the priests (rather than a great many) came to the faith?
> 
> One note: the only text critical questions I can find with the verse have to do with whether it read "word of God" or "word of the Lord" and whether the number of disciples increased in Jerusalem or among the Jews. Incidentally, the NA/UBS text and the TR are the same for the verse.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 26, 2010)

Ah, so Gillespie is saying that the alternate reading of the text (put forth apparently by Causabon and Beza) was that it was a great number of the Jews (rather than a great number of the priests) that were being converted?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's the rest: "I am rather satisfied, because there is nothing there mentioned of the conversion of the high priest, or of the chief priests, the heads of the four and twenty orders, which were upon the council and had condemned Christ. The place cannot be understood, but of a multitude of common or inferiour priests, even as by proportion in Hezekiah's reformation, the _Levites were more upright in heart than the priests_ (2 Chron. 29:34)." That's the extent of the observation.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 26, 2010)

I believe that I read that Josephus notes that the priests in Jerusalem may have numbered as many as 20,000.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 26, 2010)

Interesting. Gillespie makes this comment under an application: "Application to the ministry--their repentance rare".


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 27, 2010)

FYI. Found some more about this in Lange's Commentary here.
Another comments here (Frederic Charles Cook)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 27, 2010)

This is Beza's comment on the verse, but not sure it is what I'm looking for? Any takers on translating what he's saying?
On 6.7: note 10. B. Foelix tentationis exitus. note 11. id est, doctrinae Evangelicae, quae metony mice dicitur fides, quia nihil allud est quam potentia ad salutem omnium credentium.
The problem may be this is just the Latin text; I think I need to find him commenting on the Greek. 
Jesu Christi D.N. Novum Testamentum - Google Books
Casaubon's _Novi Testamenti_ is not online far as I can tell. Other editions of the Greek text have his notes and they look to be on EEBO.


----------

